# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  الثقافة والحضارة بين الفكرين الغربي والإسلامي

## salihmob

تحاول سلسلة الحوارات التي تجريها دار الفكر تقديم مقاربات فكرية وسياسية واقتصادية للقارئ العربي بين اتجاهين فكريين يبدوان للوهلة الأولى متباعدين ومتنافرين، وينتميان إلى فضائين معرفيين مختلفين. ويندرج كتاب (الثقافة والحضارة مقاربة بين الفكرين الغربي والإسلامي) ضمن هذا السياق في محاولة لتوضيح مفهومي "الثقافة" و"الحضارة" في كل من الفكرين الغربي والإسلامي.
يقدم الأستاذ (فؤاد السعيد)، الباحث بالمركز القومي للبحوث الاجتماعية والجنائية، دراسة تتضمن رؤية الفكر الغربي لمفاهيم الثقافة والحضارة والدين في الدراسات الاجتماعية والإنسانية والفلسفية. فيؤكد بداية أن التعريفات السوسيولوجية لمصطلح الثقافة اتسمت بالعمومية، إذ إن التعريف الأكثر شهرة في تاريخ الدراسات السوسيولوجية لمفهوم الثقافة هو "ذلك الكل المعقد الذي يتضمن المعرفة والعقيدة والفن والأخلاق والقانون والعادات، وكل المقومات الأخرى التي يكتسبها الإنسان بوصفه عضوًا في المجتمع".
ويعرض (السعيد) بعد ذلك إلى أهم الاتجاهات السوسيولوجية فيما يخص مفهوم الحضارة، فالاتجاه الأول يرى أن "الثقافة" و"الحضارة" مصطلحان مترادفان. فيما يرى الاتجاه الثاني أن الحضارة تقتصر على الشق المادي فقط من الثقافة ويمثله (ماكيفر) و(آدم). أما الاتجاه الراهن في الغرب، فيجعل من الثقافة جزءًا من الكيان الكلي (المعنوي والمادي) المسمى بالحضارة. ويرى أن مفهوم الدين في الدراسات السوسيولوجية الغربية يعبر عنه الرئيس البوسني السابق (علي عزت بيغوفيتش) بقوله: "تجربة فردية خاصة لا تذهب أبعد من العلاقة الشخصية بالله، وهي علاقة تعبر عن نفسها فقط في عقائد وشعائر يؤديها الفرد".
ثم يقسم تاريخ تطور "سوسيولوجيا الدين" في الغرب إلى ثلاث مراحل: مرحلة الانشغال بالأصل الاجتماعي للدين عند مفكري القرن التاسع عشر والذين عاملوا الاعتقاد الديني بوصفه نتيجة خطأ ذهني نتج عن قصور المعرفة والعجز عن مواجهة ظاهرة الموت وتفسير الأحلام. المرحلة الثانية: كانت مع أوائل القرن العشرين، حيث أوضح (دوركهايم) الدور الاجتماعي للدين وطقوسه. المرحلة الثالثة: مع (ماكس فيبر) و(تروليتش)، حيث أصبح الاعتقاد الديني دوراً حاسماً في نشوء الحضارة وتطورها، وفي تأسيس حدود مفاهيم منظومات القيم الاجتماعية والأخلاقية.
ثم ينتقل الباحث إلى عرض مفهوم الحضارة عند بحسب الباحث الأنثروبولوجيين، والذين يقصدون بمصطلح "الحضارة" ظاهرتين متمايزتين، إحداهما سياسية والأخرى تاريخية، وهما نشأة مجتمع الدولة ذات الحكومة، والنمو المتوازي في تراثه الفني والثقافي، وقد نظرت الدراسات التطورية في هذا المجال للحضارة على أنها تمثل أعلى مراحل التطور في سلسلة تبدأ بمرحلة البربرية. أما بالنسبة لمفهوم الثقافة عند الأنثروبولوجيين، فيركز الباحث على تيار "الأنثروبولوجيا الثقافية" الذي نما في الولايات المتحدة، حيث تشمل الأنثروبولوجيا الثقافية كلاً من "الأثنوجرافيا" أو دراسة وتسجيل ثقافات معينة، و"الإثنولوجيا" أو التحليل المقارن والتاريخي للثقافات. ويؤكد الباحث أنه سرعان ما ستتحول الأنثروبولوجيا الثقافية من استخدام مصطلح "الثقافة" و"النمط الثقافي" و"النموذج المثالي الثقافي"… إلخ، إلى مصطلح آخر هو "الرؤية الكلية للعالم".
ليحاول بعدها الباحث توضيح العنصر الجوهري المشترك بين كل الثقافات، فثمة إجابتين أساسيتين عن هذا السؤال في الفكر الغربي، الإجابة الأولى أن الدين هو ذلك العنصر الجوهري بين كل الحضارات. أما الاتجاه الثاني، فيرى أن هذا العنصر هو العقل، فلا الدين ولا الفن ولا الأدب ولا التكنولوجيا، ولا القدرة العسكرية ولا نظام سياسي بعينه تصلح لأن تكون هي الشرط الضروري والكافي لوجود الحضارة.
أما عن أنماط العلاقات بين الحضارات، فإن الفكر الغربي كان قد شهد تبايناً بين اتجاهين حول نمط العلاقة بين الحضارات البشرية، قبل أن تشيع نظرية صموئيل هنتغتون حول "صدام الحضارات". فالاتجاه الأول عبر عنه (هيغل) في مفهوم الاتصال والتواصل بين الحضارات، أما الاتجاه الثاني فعبر عنه (شبنغلر) الذي نظر إلى الحضارات على أنها جزر منفصلة ومستقل بعضها عن بعض، فيما سادت خلال العشرينيات والثلاثينيات من القرن الماضي نظرية (فورتيس) حول الاتصال الثقافي التي تقول إن الثقافات القوية تنتشر وتتمثلها الثقافات الأخرى الأضعف.
في القسم الثاني من الحوارية يؤكد الدكتور (فوزي خليل)، المدير العام لشبكة القرآن الكريم في الإذاعة المصرية، خصوصية المفاهيم الإسلامية وتميزها واستقلالها، وإن بدت متماثلة أو متشابهة أو مترادفة، وخاصة المفاهيم التي ترتبط بالذات الحضارية التي تكتسب طبيعة خاصة من حيث منطلقها الفكري استناداً إلى القرآن والسنة. فرغم الالتقاء في بعض الدلالات اللغوية بين مفاهيم "الثقافة" و"الحضارة" و"المدنية" مع مثيلاتها الغربية، فإن هناك افتراقاً في الدلالات المفهومية التي تحملها تلك المصطلحات في المنظور الإسلامي.
فالثقافة التي هي تراكم ونمو علمي ومعرفي، تعبر عن عناصر ومفردات مستمدة أساسًا من الوحي، وتصير الثقافة الإسلامية معبرة عن مجموع المعارف التي تدور حول الوحي، بقصد بيان مضمونه وإيضاح أحكامه وتجلية مقاصده وغاياته. أما الثقافة بوصفها تعبيرًا عن سلوك الفرد والمجتمع، أو الأفعال وردود الأفعال الإنسانية، وأسلوب حياة الجماعة، وطرائق عيشها، فهي تمثل الامتدادات أو الآفاق الحضارية لمفهوم "الإيمان" في الثقافة الإسلامية، حيث تكون جميع الأعمال الحضارية التي تؤدي إلى بناء حضاري ورقي الفرد والمجتمع من مطلوب الإيمان، بل من شروط صحة الإيمان وتمامه. مؤكداً على خصوصية مفهوم "الإيمان" ذاته في المنظور الإسلامي الذي يربط بين قضايا الاعتقاد والعمل الحضاري.
وبذلك تكون الثقافة الإسلامية الروح الساري ومركب التفاعل وأساس البناء الذي تقوم عليه الحضارة، حيث يثبت تأصيل المفهوم وسياقه الفكري أن الحضارة استحضار للإسلام وحضوره وشهوده الواقع وشهادته عليه، سواءً كان هذا الواقع هو الواقع التاريخي بشهادته على حركة التاريخ ومسيرة الحضارة، قيامًا وسقوطًا، واستمدادًا للعبرة والنواميس المتحكمة في تلك الحركة، أم كان الواقع القائم الحاضر الذي يتطلب التحليل والدراسة والفهم لأبعاده ومتطلبات مرحلته ثم الربط بين عالم النصوص وعوالم هذا الواقع بعد فهم النصوص فهمًا واعيًّا وقائمًا على مناهج التعامل مع هذه النصوص. وعلى هذا أساس التفاعل بين مركب "الثقافة الإسلامية" وعوالم الواقع التي ملخصها الكون والحياة، تكون الحضارة الإنسانية من صنع الثقافة الإسلامية.
ويرى الباحث أن العلاقة بين الثقافة والحضارة علاقة تأثير متبادل في بوتقة الإسلام، فالإسلام يشكل الثقافة ويضع الغايات الحضارية، ويثير التفاعل الحضاري بمعنى الحث على الحركة الحضارية وجعلها فرضًا من فرائضه، وشرطًا من شروط كمال الإيمان. مؤكداً على استقلال مفهوم "الثقافة الإسلامية" وتمايزه في علاقته بمفهوم "الحضارة" سواءً من حيث المنطلقات الفكرية، أم الحدود والأبعاد المعبر عنها، أم طبيعة الغايات والمقاصد الحضارية، وتشكل فيما بينها شبكة إطارية من المفاهيم ذات الطبيعة الحضارية المنبثقة عن المرجعية الإسلامية العليا. إلا أنه ينبه إلى أن قضية استقلال المفاهيم الإسلامية لا يعني دعوة إلى انغلاق هذه الثقافة وانكفائها على نفسها، فهي تملك القدرة على التفاعل الإيجابي والانفتاح الحضاري والعطاء الإنساني.

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك
اخى الكريم

----------

